# Sat in PC



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Things still very slow in panama city.  Went out in the afternoon and enjoyed some nice weather.  Surf was pretty rough. Talked to several folks surf fishin and they were catching the same thing as me - nada  Water temp still hoovering around 60. Lookin forward to warmer temps in the coming weeks.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Not much better here for me.
In the surf this am (3) 9" Pompano,(1) Whiting , (1) Blue . Tide going out. Seas 3 to 4 Ft. Water Clean. Temp about 70.

It's Race time almost.

T<----->Lines

Kozlow


----------

